# SRS Saddles? RS Saddlery?



## j048

On my search for training saddles I came across the Paul Taylor Saddle Co. stationed in South Pilot Point, Texas. They carry the SRS saddles which are VERY reasonably priced. Wondering if anybody has had any experience with these saddles. I know that when saddles are this cheap to run the other way but these saddles actually seem nicer than others. The website says "The SRS line was developed to have a handmade, hand-tooled saddle featuring a rawhide-wrapped wooden tree that is affordable. ". 

The saddle I am interested in: SRS Training Saddle

Also came across rs saddlery and their saddles: RS Saddlery :: Huge Selection of Saddles For Sale!!!


Open to any advice and opinions! Thanks for all the help!


----------



## jenkat86

It seems you and I are on a similar mission. I've been looking for a cutting saddle and keep going back to both companies. I have called both RS Saddlery and Paul Taylor Saddle Co. Both places were super helpful on the phone. There is a FB group with a lot of good info on it too, the general consensus is that while SRS saddles are not top of the line, they are a good saddle for the money. Now, that is mostly for cutting/ cowhorse saddles. Not too sure about a training saddle. 

Don't know if that helped or not...


----------



## Cynical25

I went to Paul Taylor in person to check out their SRS training saddles 2-ish years ago. The quality is good, and sitting in it felt pretty close to the Billy Cook training saddles you see everywhere. For the money, the bare-bones-workhorse SRS is a bargain, though you'll have an easier time reselling the somewhat-prettier-and-name-brand Billy Cook. I know several who love RS Training saddles and say they are more comfortable than the Billy Cooks they had previously, but I've never tried one myself.

(Incidentally, I didn't buy any of the above - the seats felt too wide for my frame, and I ended up buying a reining saddle designed with a narrow twist.)


----------



## Saddlebag

The training saddles with all the D rings was a manufacturer's gimmick to sell saddles. Why they are blonde is beyond me because they quickly look like they've been thro a war. Once the leather darkens in places you're stuck with it as the protective finish is gone. The D rings aren't necessary. These saddles (the style) have poor resale value as there's just not a good market for them. Also, for the money, someone's cutting corners somewhere, usually what you can't see.


----------



## hfhopper

I have an SRS barrel saddle that I bought 3 years ago. I absoultely LOVE it. It has held up great to some very hard riding, both in the arena, training, & out on the trails. The FQHB tree has fit a wide variety of horses with no issues & it's super comfortable for me. It's definitely been worth every penny I paid for it.


----------



## QHDragon

I trialed an RS brand saddle earlier last year (almost said this year, ooops!) and was not impressed. The fenders were not punched evenly, and no matter how I placed them, I could not get my stirrups even. The leather was stiff and the jockey really dug into my thigh. Since it was on trail I didn't oil it, so maybe that could be fixed, maybe not. The biggest issue for me was that their FQHBs was very, very narrow. My mare is pretty wide, but their FQHBs didn't come close to fitting her while other brands often do.


----------

